# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 16/06/2006 (10η)

## Maroulis Nikos

Τι θα λέγατε να κανονίζαμε συνάντηση ?  :Wink:

----------


## DimitraT

Kalispera Naytilia.gr! Niko poli kali i idea sou gia tin sinantisi kai pistevo pos prepei na to epixeirisoume!! Tha ithela na gnoriso apo konta ta atoma pou einai piso apo auto to toso kalo kai epitiximeno site. Ama kanonisete sinantisi tha to ektimousa na me enimeronate gia na ertho!  :Very Happy:

----------


## elpida

Συμφωνω με την προλαλλησαντα!απο την μια ειναι καλο να εχεισ κοινα ενδιαφεροντα με καποιουσ ανθρωπουσ αλλα το ιντερνετ οπως και τα μηνυματα ειναι πολυ απροσωπα!παντωσ αν κανονισετε συναντηση θα ητανε μεγαλη μου ευχαριστηση να παρευρεθω και να γνωρισω τουσ ανθρωπους με τουσ οποιους συνομιλω!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MIRSINI

Πολύ καλή ιδέα.

----------


## efouskayak

Ας το κανονίσουμε λοιπόν ....  :Cool:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Υπάρχουν τρεία σενάρια για την συνάντηση μας :

1ο Σενάριο ταξιδάκι στο Μαρμάρι με το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣΙΑ
2ο Σενάριο καφεδάκι στον Ιστιοπλοικό 
3ο και τελευταίο σενάριο καφεδάκι στην Ραφήνα 

Τα παραπάνω σενάρια θα εξαρτηθούν απο το πόσα άτομα θα συγκεντρωθούμε  :Wink:

----------


## MIRSINI

Ψηφίζω το πρώτο σενάριο! :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Ψηφίζω το δεύτερο ...

----------


## Alex

καλημέρα και απο μένα, για πότε λέτε?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

κατα τις 16 Ιουνίου

----------


## lifesea

πολυ ωραια ιδεα!!!!!
ψηφιζω Ιστιοπλοικο γιατι που με χανεις πουμε βρισκεις στο ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ (λογω ιστιοπλοιας).

----------


## Alex

Μήπως γίνεται για 18, διότι 17 έχω εξετάσεις?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μήπως γίνεται για 18, διότι 17 έχω εξετάσεις?


Θα προσπαθήσουμε απλά θέλουμε καθημερινή γιατι τα σκ πλεόν οι περισσότεροι λείπουμε.....

----------


## joyce

Καλημέρα σας και καλή εβδομάδα!
Εγώ είμαι καινούργια στο forum, δεν εχω μιλήσει με κανέναν σας αλλά θα το ήθελα πάρα πολύ.
'Οσο για την συνάντηση, απο μεριάς μου δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα και ψηφίζω Ιστιοπλοϊκό.

Φιλιά
J.

----------


## AlexopoulosPetros

Kalispera sas,

kainourgios kai ego (mallon palios alla me megali apohi) alla tha ithela na parevretho stin synantisi. 

Paraklisi: Afou peftei Paraskeyi i 16 Iouniou, ginetai na vrethoume ligo arga kathoti sholao 6-7?

Petros.

----------


## AlexopoulosPetros

Συγνωμη για τους Αγγλικους χαρακτηρες βλεπωντας την απαντηση μου το παρατηρησα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σίγουρα για αυτήν την ώρα μιλάμε παραλειψη δική μου που δεν την ανέφερα  :Wink:

----------


## falenitsa

βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα την πρόταση για συνάντηση μιας και θα ήθελα πολύ να τα πούμε από κοντά και να γνωριστούμε!πιστεύω ότι τα μέλη του naytilia έχουν να προσφέρουν πολλά και χρήσιμα  στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας αλλά και σε εμάς τους καινούριους στο forum.θα προτιμούσα τη συνάντηση στον ιστιοπλοικό καθώς εργάζομαι και δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια του χρόνου για να απομακρυνθώ από τον Πειραιά.Με ευχαρίστηση θα δεχόμουν και γω να έρθω.

----------


## Asterias

Συμφωνώ κ εγώ για Ιστιοπλοϊκό!!! Αρκεί αυτή τη φορά να έχουμε κάνει κράτηση στο μέσα του Ιστιοπλοϊκού. Θυμάμαι το αεράκι που είχε το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι που κάναμε πάλι εκεί τη συνάντηση........!!!!!

Βέβαια αν κινηθούμε σε Πειραιά θα προτιμούσα τη Πισίνα στη Μαρίνα Ζέα. Είναι αρκετά πιο χαλαρά, για να κουβεντούλα κλπ κλπ/

Τι λέτε;;;

----------


## petros8000

> Τι θα λέγατε να κανονίζαμε συνάντηση ?


καλησπερα και απο εμενα τον καινουργιο!καλη ιδεα,θα συμφωνησω και εγω για το δευτερο....

----------


## elpida

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΜΕΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΨΗΦΙΖΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΦΕΔΑΚΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΣΤΙΟΠΛΟΙΚΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΣΙΝΑ?ΟΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ Ο ΛΑΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΑΠΌΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΠΙΟ ΑΡΓΑ?ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 10.....!ΛΕΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΠΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΘΩ ΠΙΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΤΣΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ....!!!!ΟΡΙΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΑΛΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΘΕΝ!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tasos

:Very Happy:  Ταξιδακι στο Μαρμαρι με το Αρτεμισια, σε ευχαριστο και φιλικο περιβαλον  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ταξιδακι στο Μαρμαρι με το Αρτεμισια, σε ευχαριστο και φιλικο περιβαλον


Θα γίνει και αυτό φίλε Τάσο πιο μετά όμως  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν 10η συνάντηση *Naytilia.gr* 
*16/06/06* στην Πισίνα Μαρίνα Ζέας 
ώρα προσέλευσης *20:30*

----------


## joyce

Απ'ο,τι καταλαβαίνω, αυτή η συνάντηση δεν οργανώνεται για πρώτη φορά συνεπώς κάποιοι απο σας έχετε γνωριστεί μεταξύ σας. Για τους καινούργιους,.... is there any specific instructions? How can I identify you guys??

J.

----------


## efouskayak

Αν εξαιρέσεις οτι κάνουμε μπαμ απο τα λέπια  :Surprised:  θα μας βρείς σίγουρα κάποιο διακριτικό θα έχουμε στο τραπέζι μας ασε που θα ζητήσεις την κράτηση του Naytilia και θα σε βοηθήσουν.  :Wink:

----------


## Nacora

Niko,
na giriso apo Paris  (sows) kai kata pasa pithanotita tha ta poume kai eki

----------


## joyce

Χαχα!!! Μην ανησυχείς, κι εγώ ψάρι είμαι!! Thanks for your help.

J.

----------


## AlexopoulosPetros

Είμαι μέσα εφόσον είναι ανοικτή η παρέα σας και στα νέα μελη.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Είμαι μέσα εφόσον είναι ανοικτή η παρέα σας και στα νέα μελη.


Φυσικά και είναι ανοικτή  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Niko,
> na giriso apo Paris (sows) kai kata pasa pithanotita tha ta poume kai eki


οκ Νacora 
Φυσικά σε υπολογίζω διπλό  :Wink:

----------


## Asterias

Α!! Πλέον είμαστε αρκέτα οργανωμένοι! Πιθανόν να μας επιτρέψει η διεύθυνση της Πισίνας να βάλουμε και το μεγάλο banner με το logo του Naytilia.gr 1,80cm x 80cm το οποίο θα λειτουργεί σαν σταθερός φάρος για όλα τα μέλη!!!!

----------


## signum

αν και φουσκωτος και οχι ιστιοπλοος θαθελα να παρευρεθω με οσους αγαπουν την θαλασσα.

----------


## elpida

NIKO MOY ARESE H ANAKOINVSH ME TA ΚΟΚΚΙΝΑ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ!!!!ΩΡΑΙΑ!!!ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΡΘΩ ΠΙΟ ΜΕΤΑ Ε?ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΦΥΓΕΙ?ΤΟ BACKGROYND NAYTILIA ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝΤΥΦΛΟΜΥΓΑ....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> NIKO MOY ARESE H ANAKOINVSH ME TA ΚΟΚΚΙΝΑ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ!!!!ΩΡΑΙΑ!!!ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΡΘΩ ΠΙΟ ΜΕΤΑ Ε?ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΦΥΓΕΙ?ΤΟ BACKGROYND NAYTILIA ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝΤΥΦΛΟΜΥΓΑ....


οκ θα είμαστε και πιο αργά.
Σε εσένα θα έχουμε το Blue star Naxos   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

θα ήθελα να πώ στα καινούργια μας μέλη να μην ανησυχούν για το πώς θα βρεθούμε. Αφου καταφέραμε την πρώτη συνάντηση... μην το συζητάτε καθόλου.... έτσι Asteria? :Wink:

----------


## tasos

16/6/06 Παρασκευη δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω λογω δουλειας, αν ηταν την Πεμπτη 15/6 θα ερχομουν σιγουρα, ελπιζω στην επομενη να βρεθουμε

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> 16/6/06 Παρασκευη δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω λογω δουλειας, αν ηταν την Πεμπτη 15/6 θα ερχομουν σιγουρα, ελπιζω στην επομενη να βρεθουμε


Κρίμα  

Τον Ιούλιο θα κανονίσουμε να παμε αυθημερόν στο Μαρμάρι την πρώτη μας εκδρομούλα :Wink:

----------


## Asterias

Έτσι :Very Happy:   είναι! Κατ`αρχάς οι υπόλοιποι που έχουν βρεθεί σε αναγνωρίζουν με τη μια, γιατί όλοι οι άλλοι που μπαίνουν στο μαγαζί ξέρουν που πάνε.

Αλλά τώρα πιστεύω πως θα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα με τη παρουσία των banners!!!

Να ρωτήσω, μαγιώ θα πάρετε;;; :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## joyce

> Α!! Πλέον είμαστε αρκέτα οργανωμένοι! Πιθανόν να μας επιτρέψει η διεύθυνση της Πισίνας να βάλουμε και το μεγάλο banner με το logo του Naytilia.gr 1,80cm x 80cm το οποίο θα λειτουργεί σαν σταθερός φάρος για όλα τα μέλη!!!!


Με τους φάρους και τα banner, kανονίστε η διεύθυνση της Πισίνας να μας πετάξει .......στη πισίνα στο τέλος.  


J.

----------


## efouskayak

:Very Happy:  το πιθανότερο  :Smile:

----------


## joyce

> Έτσι  είναι! Κατ`αρχάς οι υπόλοιποι που έχουν βρεθεί σε αναγνωρίζουν με τη μια, γιατί όλοι οι άλλοι που μπαίνουν στο μαγαζί ξέρουν που πάνε.
> 
> Αλλά τώρα πιστεύω πως θα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα με τη παρουσία των banners!!!
> 
> Να ρωτήσω, μαγιώ θα πάρετε;;;



Λες να κάνουμε βουτιές και να πιτσιλάμε τους γύρω έτσι για happening?

J.

----------


## Asterias

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Γέλιο δε θα έχει;;;;;

----------


## joyce

To ξύλο ποιός θα το φάει?? :Confused:

----------


## elpida

ΤΟ ΞΥΛΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΦΑΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΝΗΣΕ ΤΗΝ  ΜΟΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ!!!!

AND THE WINNER IS........

NIKOS!!!!!
OEO? ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΝΙΚΟS? ΟΕΟ? :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## joyce

Οταν βρεθεί, ενημερώστε με και μένα βρε παιδιά!!
Πρέπει να ξέρω ποιόν να δείξω όταν με ρωτήσουν ποιός θα φάει το ξύλο...


J.

----------


## elpida

> Οταν βρεθεί, ενημερώστε με και μένα βρε παιδιά!!
> Πρέπει να ξέρω ποιόν να δείξω όταν με ρωτήσουν ποιός θα φάει το ξύλο...
> 
> 
> J.


ΜΗΝ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ!!!!
ΘΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΤΟΥ BLUE STAR NAXOS!!!!
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΕΙΣ!!!!

 :Razz:   :Confused:   :Razz:   :Confused:

----------


## falenitsa

nick υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να έρθει και το ταίρι μουγιατί γυρνάει απ'το μπάρκο την άλλη εβδομάδα.θέλω να ρωτήσω αν η παρέα συμφωνεί?όσο για μένα προς το παρόν σχολάω 10:15 αλλά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα απ'τις 15 γυρνάω πρωί οπότε θα είμαι κομπλέ όσον αφορά την ώρα.ποιό σπουδαίο άτομο θα κάνει την κράτηση?

----------


## efouskayak

falenitsa φυσικά ευπρόσδεκτο και το ταίρι σου  :Smile:

----------


## joyce

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους σας!!
Μπήκε ο Ιούνιος και ....let's get ready for holidays!!!  :Wink: 


J.

----------


## elpida

> nick υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να έρθει και το ταίρι μουγιατί γυρνάει απ'το μπάρκο την άλλη εβδομάδα.θέλω να ρωτήσω αν η παρέα συμφωνεί?όσο για μένα προς το παρόν σχολάω 10:15 αλλά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα απ'τις 15 γυρνάω πρωί οπότε θα είμαι κομπλέ όσον αφορά την ώρα.ποιό σπουδαίο άτομο θα κάνει την κράτηση?


falenitsa ολοι οι καλοι χωρανε!!!!!και ποσο μαλλον οταν ειναι το ταιρι μας!!!ουδεισ λογος!!!!αντε καλο μηνα σε ολουσ και απο μενα!!!!!καλο καλοκαιρι να εχουμε!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Asterias

Μια πρώτη εκτίμηση συμμετοχών είναι η παρακάτω:
NikosEfouskayakElpida + 1DimitraT + 1Nacora + 1SignumLifeseaAsterias ++JoyceAlexopoulos Petros + 1Falenitsa + 1Petros8000Giwrgos_DΘα είμαστε αρκετοί ε;;;

----------


## DimitraT

Καλησπέρα! Δεν είναι ακόμα σίγουρο ότι θα μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ στην 10η συνάντηση όσο και να θέλω, απλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν τελικά μπορέσω και έρθω μπορεί να έρθει και η αδερφή μου μαζί?? Για να έχω παρέα όταν φύγω!! Περιμένω απάντησή σας.  :Smile:

----------


## Asterias

Εννοείται οτι μπορεί να έρθει κ η αδερφή σου κ οποισδήποτε άλλος δεν ύπαρχει κανένα πρόβλημα!!!!

----------


## DimitraT

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Αστερία για την απάντησή σου! Ελπίζω να μπορέσω τη συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία και να σας γνωρίσω από κοντά!! Τα λέμε εκεί!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μια πρώτη εκτίμηση συμμετοχών είναι η παρακάτω:
> NikosEfouskayakElpida + 1DimitraT + 1Nacora + 1SignumLifeseaAsterias ++JoyceAlexopoulos Petros + 1Falenitsa + 1Petros8000Giwrgos_DΘα είμαστε αρκετοί ε;;;


 
*Σύνολο 21 μέχρι στιγμής   *

----------


## tasos

Νικο δεν βλεπω να αλλαζει κατι ωστε να μπορεσω να ερθω και εγω  :Sad:  . Καλα να περασετε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  . Ελπιζω την επομενη να τα πουμε απο κοντα  :Cool:  .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Νικο δεν βλεπω να αλλαζει κατι ωστε να μπορεσω να ερθω και εγω  . Καλα να περασετε  . Ελπιζω την επομενη να τα πουμε απο κοντα  .


 
Η επόμενη φίλε taso θα είναι εκδρομούλα στο Μαρμάρι  :Wink:

----------


## NAVIPRESS

> *Σύνολο 21 μέχρι στιγμής   *


22)navipress

----------


## Φλώρος Σ. Φλώρου

Καλησπέρα σας,
Αν και εργάζομαι στη ναυτιλία στον Μητροπολιτικό Ελλαδικό χώρο εδώ και 9 χρόνια, είμαι σχετικά νέο μέλος στο Site. Η καταγωγή μου είναι από τη Κύπρο, έτσι για το ιστορικό.
Από τη ημέρα που έγινα μέλος παρακολουθώ τα διάφορα μυνήματα και θα έλεγα ότι έχουν μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον. Οπως δήποτε, δράττωμαι της ευκαιρίας και αν τα καταφέρω θα κάνω το πρώτο βήμα για να γνωρίσω μέλη της Ναυτιλιακής οικογένειας.
Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι στη δέκατη συνάντηση.
Ευχαριστώ,
Φλώρος

----------


## Asterias

Καλως ήλθατε στη παρέα του Naytilia.gr. Περιμένουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε και από κοντά τη Παρασκευή 16 Ιουνίου.

----------


## Φλώρος Σ. Φλώρου

Αγαπητέ Administrator,
Ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη σας απάντηση. Παρατήρησα ότι αναφέρεστε για νέους. Μπορείτε να μου πείτε το μεγαλύτερο όριο ηλικίας που είναι αποδεκτό στη παρέα σας? Και για να σας διευκολύνω εγώ είμαι 45.
Ευχαριστώ,
Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς,
Φ.Σ.Φλώρος

----------


## efouskayak

Καλησπέρα δεν υπάρχουν όρια ηλικίας οταν υπάρχουν κοινά θέματα συζήτησης.

----------


## AlexopoulosPetros

Σχετικά με τα κοινά θέματα που αναφέρεστε μήπως θα ήταν καλό να χωριζόματαν κατά τη συνάντηση ανά ενδιαφέροντα / είδος εταιρειών ή κάτι τέτοιο? (Αφού γνωριστούμε πρώτα όλοι φυσικά). Με την ιστιοπλο'ί'α για παράδειγμα δεν έχω καμία σχέση (όπως εχω καταλάβει κάποιοι έχετε κοινά ενδιεφέροντα). 

Πρoτείνω τα εξής θέματα (διορθώνετε φυσικά και συμπληρώνετε με την εμπειρία σας στο site):

Ακτοπλο'ί'α
Ποντοπόρος
Ιστιοπλο'ί'α
Ναυσιπλο'ί'α
Ναυπηγική & Τεχνικά θέματα.
κτλ κτλ (όπως εσείς ξέρετε τα ενδιαφέροντα των ατόμων του site).
Τι λέτε εσείς που έχετε εμπειρία από προηγούμενες συναντήσεις?

----------


## efouskayak

Μην αγχώνεστε μια συνάντηση θα κάνουμε... καμμία σχέση με σύνοδο κορυφής  :Wink:

----------


## Morgan

πολυ αγχος και χωρις λογο.....στην ουσια και αν κρινω απο προηγουμενες συναντησεις, μιλαμε για χαλαρη κουβεντα και καφε!

----------


## AlexopoulosPetros

οκ επειδή θα είμαστε πολλοί το πρότεινα. Χαλαρή κουβέντα Παρασκευή βράδυ είναι ό,τι καλύτερο.

----------


## joyce

> οκ επειδή θα είμαστε πολλοί το πρότεινα. Χαλαρή κουβέντα Παρασκευή βράδυ είναι ό,τι καλύτερο.




Στη τσίτα είμαστε? ...στη τσίτα?

----------


## lifesea

ΧΑΛΑΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ................ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΟΥΛΑ.........  .ΠΟΤΑΚΙ ;-)

----------


## manos79

καλημέρα!!!!!!
ειμαι νεο μελος.θα ήθελα πολυ να ερθω σε αυτη την συναντηση, αλλα δεν θα μπορέσω.
βασικά ειναι η πρώτη μου (επαφή) μαζι σας,και νιώθω λίγο κάπως....
πολλούς χαιρετισμούς σε όλους.

----------


## efouskayak

Καλως όρισες στην παρέα μας Manos79 δεν υπάρχει λόγος να νιώθεις κάπως... μια παρεα είμαστε απλα κρίμα που δεν μπορείς να έρθεις στην συνάντηση να γνωρισούμε και απο κοντά.

----------


## ppm

γεια παιδιά αν και είμαι πολύ πρόσφατο μέλος πολύ θα ήθελα να παρευρεθώ αλλά φεύγω για τα ξένα  :Wink: , εκπαιδευτική εκδρομή από το παπει στη Νορβηγία, *γιούπιιιιιιι* χεχ μη μου δίνετε σημασία είμαι απλά πολύ χαρούμενη.
Καλά να περάσετε  :Cool:

----------


## Nicolas

ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ ΤΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ  ΚΑΚΑ.
ΣΑΝ ΠΙΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΕΛΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΣΑΣ.
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΤΑ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΡΟΟΔΟΥ 
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Συμμετοχές για την 10η Συνάντηση του Naytilia.gr


Nikos + 2EfouskayakElpida + 1DimitraT + 1Nacora + 1SignumLifeseaAsterias ++JoyceAlexopoulos Petros + 1Falenitsa + 1Petros8000Giwrgos_D +114. Φλώρος Σ. Φλώρου  vbmenu_register("postmenu_13043", true);  
15.  *navipress* 





*Συνολικά 25 άτομα.*

----------


## lifesea

μια μερα εμεινε....!!!

----------


## Asterias

*Η ΠΑΡΕΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤILIA.GR ΘΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟ ΣΑΛΟΝΙ ΤΗΣ «ΠΙΣΙΝΑΣ»,* *ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ, ΔΕΞΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΠΙΣΙΝΑ!!!*

----------


## efouskayak

:Razz:  αντε μπας και γλυτώσουμε τις βουτιές

----------


## Asterias

:Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  Για να δούμε......

----------


## joyce

> αντε μπας και γλυτώσουμε τις βουτιές


EΙΣΑΣΤΕ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΙ????  
Μην ξεχάσετε μπρατσάκια, βατραχοπέδιλα και ......τα παπάκια σας  :Very Happy:   :Wink:  
Θα σας δω το βράδυ  :Wink:

----------


## signum

παιδια η ωρα 20:30 προσελευσης ισχυει?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> παιδια η ωρα 20:30 προσελευσης ισχυει?


 
Ναι φίλε signum ισχυει κανονικά  :Wink:

----------


## Morgan

..........αντε να δουμε..........

----------


## elpida

ΝΙΚΟ ΠΟΛΥΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΕΛΕΙΠΕ ΧΘΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΡΧΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΕΙΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ!!!!ΩΡΑΙΟΙ ΠΑΝΤΩ ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ????????????ΕΓΓΛΕΖΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ.......(ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΗΡΘΑΝΕ!!!!) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## efouskayak

Δεν πρόκειτε να παρθεί κανενός το κεφάλι ... μόνο απουσίες.

----------


## Morgan

καποιος αλλος εκανε απουσια σημερα  :Wink:  
παντως αν και ηρθα μονο για ελαχιστο, χαρηκα που γνωρισα 2 ακομα μελη...!

----------


## efouskayak

oups   ρε ποιον λέειιιιιιιι......... ρε ποιόν λέειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι :Confused:

----------


## xios

καλημερααααααα  σε  ολους

----------


## efouskayak

:Very Happy:  Καλημέρα καλώς όρισες

----------


## xios

καλως σας βρηκα

----------


## xios

ΝΙΚΟ ΝΑ  ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ  ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΞΑΝΑ ΝΑ  ΓΝΩΡΙΣΟΥΜΕ  ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ  ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΝ  ΠΟΣΕΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΡΕΣΚΙΕΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ

----------


## efouskayak

xios ήσουν και εσύ στο κότερο  :Confused:

----------


## xios

ΣΤΟ  ΚΟΤΕΡΟ ? ΠΟΙΟ  ΚΟΤΕΡΟ ?

----------


## efouskayak

Στην πισίνα ...

----------


## xios

ΝΑΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΘΥΜΗΣΕ ΜΟΥ

----------


## efouskayak

ποια  :Cool:  αλλα μάλλον είχα φύγει όταν πήγες.

----------


## xios

ΩΧ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ .  ΝΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ  ΕΙΧΕΣ  ΦΥΓΕΙ

----------


## efouskayak

Δεν πειράζει ...

----------


## xios

ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ  ΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ  ΜΑΖΙ ΣΕ  ΜΙΑ  ΝΕΑ  ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ

----------


## efouskayak

Μετά τις διακοπές θα κανονίσουμε νέα συνάντηση ας ξεπεράσουμε την τελευταία πρώτα.

----------


## xios

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΙ  ΕΠΑΘΕΣ ? Η ΜΑΛΛΟΝ  ΕΓΙΝΕ  ΚΑΤΙ?

----------


## efouskayak

Εδώ είναι ο Πέτρος..... Πέτροοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο μίλααααααααααααα....

Δεν έγινε κάτι, απλώς υπήρχε μια συνάντηση στις 20:30 έφυγα στις 22:00 και είμασταν 7 άτομα απο τα 25.

----------


## xios

10 ΤΟ  ΒΡΑΔΥ ΗΜΟΥΝ  ΕΚΕΙ

----------


## efouskayak

Για να μην με λένε και γκρινιάρα .... χάρηκα που γνώρισα τον Πέτρο και την joyce....  :Razz:

----------


## AlexopoulosPetros

Καλησπέρα!

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς αλλά για μένα ήταν πετυχημένη η συνάντηση (πρώτη μου βέβαια). Τώρα αν είμαστε 10 και όχι 20 δε παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο. Διορθώνεται στις επόμενες.

Μίλησαααααααααααααααααααααα.

----------


## xios

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ Ο  ΠΕΤΡΟΣ ΚΑΘΕ  ΑΡΧΗ  ΚΑΙ  ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ

----------


## efouskayak

θα δουμε λοιπόν.... :Cool:

----------


## xios

ΟΥΤΕ ΣΑΣ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ Ο ΡΟΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ NAYTILIA ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΕΝΕΡΓΟΣ. ΣΙΓΑ  ΣΙΓΑ ΘΑ  ΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ  ΟΛΟΙ

----------


## efouskayak

http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=448&page=2

για πες μας

----------


## xios

ΣΤΟ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΘΑ  ΠΑΜΕ ?

----------


## joyce

Γειά σας κι απο μένα!! Καλή εβδομάδα. Ολοι καλά??
Νίκο, συγνώμη που ξέχασα να σου δώσω χρήματα για το ποτό μου:???: .. αλλά το κατάλαβα όταν πια είχα φτάσει σπίτι. Επιφυλάσσομαι!! :Wink:

----------


## xios

ΚΑΛΩΣ ΤΑ  .

----------


## joyce

Παιδιά, χάρηκα κι εγώ που γνώρισα όσους ήταν εκεί κι ελπίζω να το επαναλάβουμε.
Eφούλα, φιλάκια στο μικρούλι!! :Wink:  
Πέτρο, είπες οτι θ'αλλάξεις το nickname.....:!: 
Καλό απόγευμα σε όλους και καλή συνέχεια  :Razz:

----------


## xios

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ  ΤΟ  ΙΔΙΟ

----------


## xios

ΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΡΕ  ΠΑΙΔΙΙΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## efouskayak

http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=25&page=73

για περάστε για ψιλη κουβεντούλα εδώ παρακαλώ.

----------


## Morgan

ts ts ts ts SKLHRH GYNAIKA..............

----------


## xios

ΣΑΣ ΑΚΟΥΜΕ ΚΥΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ

----------


## efouskayak

> Παιδιά, χάρηκα κι εγώ που γνώρισα όσους ήταν εκεί κι ελπίζω να το επαναλάβουμε.
> Eφούλα, φιλάκια στο μικρούλι!! 
> Πέτρο, είπες οτι θ'αλλάξεις το nickname.....:!: 
> Καλό απόγευμα σε όλους και καλή συνέχεια


Ευχαριστώ joyce και σύ στο δικό σου (αλληλεγγυή μαμαδων :Razz:  )

----------


## efouskayak

> ts ts ts ts SKLHRH GYNAIKA..............


Ειπα να το παίξω administrator μην μου το χαλάτε.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

καλημερα σε ολους
δυστυχως δεν καταφερα να ερθω στη συναντηση :-((
ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να τα καταφερω!!! :-))

----------


## AlexopoulosPetros

[QUOTE=
Πέτρο, είπες οτι θ'αλλάξεις το nickname.....:!: 
[/QUOTE]

Καλημέρα σας. Σχετικα με το nick το έχει αναλάβει ο nick το εγχείρημα.

----------


## xios

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑ  ΣΕ  ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## efouskayak

http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=25&page=73

----------


## xios

ΠΟΛΥ ΖΕΣΤΗ ΟΥΦΦΦ

----------


## elpida

οντωσ πολυ ζεστη!!!!!!!!αντε καλα μπανια και καλο καλοκαιρι!!!!και να κανονησουμε συναντηση μετα το καλοκαιρακι αλλα να ειμαστε αυτη την φορα και οι 25 οχι μονο οι 5!!!!αλλα δεν πειραζει οσοι δεν ηρθανε χασανε!!!λιγοι και καλοι!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Γειά σας κι απο μένα!! Καλή εβδομάδα. Ολοι καλά??
> Νίκο, συγνώμη που ξέχασα να σου δώσω χρήματα για το ποτό μου:???: .. αλλά το κατάλαβα όταν πια είχα φτάσει σπίτι. Επιφυλάσσομαι!!


Kαλησπέρα σε όλους έστω και καθυστερημένα απαντώ πρώτα στην φίλη μας την JOYCE για το ποτό που ξέχασες δεν πειράζει κάθε μέρα που περνάει θα τοκίζουμε το ποσό  :Razz:  
Σχετικά με την συναντηση ισως να χρειάζεται πιο τακτικά να γίνονται, αρκεί να υπάρχει και διάθεση απο εσάς .
Εμεις έχουμε την διάθεση αλλά να μην ξεχνάτε ότι η κινητήρια δύναμη μας σε κάθε τι είσαστε εσείς.
Σχετικά με το ταξίδι που συζήτησα να πάμε στο Μαρμάρι για ουζάκια με το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣΙΑ, θα γίνει αρχές Ιουλίου θα έχετε ενημέρωση σύντομα  :Wink:  .
Πόσοι απο εσάς πιστεύετε ότι θα μας τιμήσετε με την παρουσία σας ?

----------


## gvaggelas

Νίκο υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία? Θα είμαι Αθήνα αρχές Ιουλίου, αλλά όχι για πολλές μέρες

----------


## efouskayak

Για μένα είναι αρκετά δύσκολο  :Sad:

----------


## Petros

> Kαλησπέρα σε όλους έστω και καθυστερημένα απαντώ πρώτα στην φίλη μας την JOYCE για το ποτό που ξέχασες δεν πειράζει κάθε μέρα που περνάει θα τοκίζουμε το ποσό  
> Σχετικά με την συναντηση ισως να χρειάζεται πιο τακτικά να γίνονται, αρκεί να υπάρχει και διάθεση απο εσάς .
> Εμεις έχουμε την διάθεση αλλά να μην ξεχνάτε ότι η κινητήρια δύναμη μας σε κάθε τι είσαστε εσείς.
> Σχετικά με το ταξίδι που συζήτησα να πάμε στο Μαρμάρι για ουζάκια με το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣΙΑ, θα γίνει αρχές Ιουλίου θα έχετε ενημέρωση σύντομα  .
> Πόσοι απο εσάς πιστεύετε ότι θα μας τιμήσετε με την παρουσία σας ?


Καλησπέρα σας,

Για το ταξίδι είμαι μέσα αν πάμε λίγο αργά ή ΣΚ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Νίκο υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία? Θα είμαι Αθήνα αρχές Ιουλίου, αλλά όχι για πολλές μέρες


Οχι απλά ρωτάμε για να το κανονίσουμε ....

----------


## joyce

KΑΛΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ!! :Smile:  

ΝΙΚΟ
 1ο: ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ, ΘΑ ΥΠΟΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΚΟΥΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ....ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΟ... ΧΙ ΧΙ ΧΙ!!!
 2ο: ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ A) 9 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΗ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ B) 10-16 ΕΧΩ ΑΔΕΙΑ  :Cool:  .

ΕΦΗ
ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΣΤΗΣΕΙ Η ΚΟΡΑΚΛΑ ΣΟΥ, ΝΑ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΨΗΛΑ ΒΟΥΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΙΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ. :Very Happy:  

ΠΕΤΡΟ (nickname)
ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ, ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΨΕΙΣ!! :Confused:

----------


## efouskayak

Ευχαριστώ ευχαριστώ ευχαριστώωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## Petros

ΠΕΤΡΟ (nickname)
ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ, ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΨΕΙΣ!! :Confused: [/quote]

Καλό να έχεις το μικρό όνομα σαν nick (80% πιθανότητα να μην το ξεχάσεις). Δεν περίμενα να είναι διαθέσιμο.

Έφη να σου ζήσει κ από μένα. Είδα και τη φωτο φτου φτου (κοινότυπο το φτου φτου αλλά ισχύει).

----------


## efouskayak

Ευχαριστώ να είστε καλα  :Razz:

----------


## Morgan

καλα εχει το μωρο γενεθλια!!!!!!!!!??????????:::::!!!!!!!!!!!!

Εφηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη

να σου ζησει το πιο τρελλαμενο και λατρευτο κοριτσι (αεκακι) του κοσμου!!!!!!!!

και ελπιζω να σου μοιασει στην τρελλα και την ψυχη!

----------


## efouskayak

Κοίτα επιμονή... είπαμε... ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΟΣ  :Razz:  

Ευχαριστώ θείε Morgan  :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> KΑΛΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ!! 
> 
> ΝΙΚΟ
> ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ A) 9 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΗ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ B) 10-16 ΕΧΩ ΑΔΕΙΑ  .


Περιμένω απο εσάς να μας πείτε ημερομηνίες που σας βολεύουν  :Confused:

----------


## MIRSINI

Μήπως ξεφύγατε λιγάκι ;;;Πάντως για το ταξίδι είμαι μέσα!!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μήπως ξεφύγατε λιγάκι ;;;Πάντως για το ταξίδι είμαι μέσα!!!


αυτό που θέλω να μάθω είναι πότε μπορείτε Για να όρισουμε μία ημερομηνία που να βολεύει όλους....

----------


## MIRSINI

Οκ!Εγώ μπορώ Κυριακή! :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Λοιπόν για την 1η μας εκδρομούλα στο Μαρμάρι απαντάτε στο παρακάτω λίνκ :
http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread....3394#post13394

----------


## elpida

χρονια πολλα καταρχασ στην κορη τησ εφησ!!δεν την γνωριζω αλλα εχω δει τα καλυτερα λογια μεσα στο forum!μουρη η κορουλα σου εφη!!!

τωρα για την εκδρομη στο μαρμαρι κυριε νικο πολυ καλη ιδεα για μια κυριακη ομωσ για να μπορουμε οκ?θα ειναι ωραια πιστευω αν μαζευτουμε!!!πωπω μασ βλεπω να γινωμαστε λιαδα.....με νταλα ηλιο κι ολασ?ουα ου!!!παρτυ!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## efouskayak

Ευχαριστώ Elpida να σε καλά

----------


## elpida

> Ευχαριστώ Elpida να σε καλά


ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΟΜΩΣ?ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΤΗ ΞΕΡΟΥΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ!!!!ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ!!ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΥΓΙΕΣΤΑΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΙΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ!!

----------


## efouskayak

θα το κανονίσουμε  :Very Happy:

----------

